# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Spataders - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Wanneer moet u spataders laten behandelen?* 

In tegenstelling tot wat men soms beweert, klopt het niet dat spataders altijd moeten worden behandeld om erger te voorkomen. Probleem is dat men niet met zekerheid kan voorspellen bij wie medische complicaties kunnen optreden en een ingreep dus noodzakelijk is. In volgende gevallen wordt een ingreep alleszins aangeraden: 
• bij een open wond die niet wil genezen ("open been");
• als een spatader gaat bloeden;
• indien huidveranderingen optreden zoals eczeem, bruine vlekken, een droge schilferige huid, een dunne huid die gemakkelijk verwond raakt. Die huidproblemen kunnen op de lange duur uitmonden in een "open been";
• na herhaalde oppervlakkige tromboflebitis (aderontsteking waarbij de ader plots rood, hard en pijnlijk wordt).

Ook zonder die problemen zullen veel mensen met spataders een operatie overwegen om esthetische redenen of omdat ze hopen dat een operatie de klachten (zware benen, gezwollen onderbeen, pijn, jeuk, branderig gevoel ...) zal verlichten. 

**Sclerotherapie* is soms voldoende om de ongemakken van spataders te doen verdwijnen. Langs een fijn naaldje wordt een product ingespoten dat de binnenwand van de ader beschadigt. Hierdoor groeit de ader dicht en verdwijnt. Met deze methode kunnen spataders behandeld worden in een vroegtijdig stadium om verdere uitbreiding te voorkomen. Soms zijn meerdere behandelingen met sclerotherapie nodig voor één bepaald gebied. 
Wanneer meerdere kleppen in de oppervlakkige aders lek zijn, kan het best de hele oppervlakkige ader worden weggehaald (‘stripping’). Klassiek gebeurt dit meestal via een klein sneetje in de lies en een tweede ter hoogte van de enkel. Daarnaast worden de uitgezette zijtakken tijdens dezelfde ingreep verwijderd via sneetjes van enkele millimeter breed. 
*Bij de *radiofrequentie-ablatie of Vnus Closure techniek* wordt een dunne sonde met behulp van een naald in de ader ingebracht. De sonde geeft radiofrequentie-energie af aan de aderwand, waardoor deze warm wordt, schrompelt en afgedicht wordt. 
*Een derde techniek, *endoveneuze lasertherapie (EVLT)*, maakt gebruik van laserenergie om het bloedvat dicht te schroeien. 

Indien u een operatie overweegt, moet u wel beseffen dat de klachten die u had vóór de ingreep, zoals pijnlijke of vermoeide benen, meestal maar niet altijd verbeteren. Normaal gezien zullen de benen er na de ingreep ook veel beter uitzien, maar men slaagt er niet altijd in alle zichtbare spataders te doen verdwijnen. Bovendien kan het meerdere weken duren voor de wonden zijn geheeld, en meerdere maanden voor alle littekens zijn verdwenen. Soms kunnen ook vervelende complicaties optreden, zoals een onderhuidse bloeduitstorting, beschadiging van onderhuidse zenuwen, enz., maar deze zijn meestal voorbijgaand. Bij een operatieve behandeling zijn er ook de normale risico's op complicaties van een operatie, zoals een wondinfectie en trombose, maar deze komen gelukkig zelden voor. Tenslotte kunnen er na enkele jaren nieuwe spataders ontstaan, zelfs bij een correct uitgevoerde operatie. Dat zou bij 10 à 20% van de behandelde patiënten binnen de 5 jaar gebeuren 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*SPATADERS*

Spataders zijn verzwakte en uitgezette aders. Spataders die dicht onder de huid van de benen lopen, zijn zichtbaar als zachte, blauwkleurige, kronkelend verlopende verdikkingen. Naast hun minder fraaie uiterlijk kunnen spataders ook de oorzaak zijn van pijnlijke en opgezette benen. Soms kunnen ze leiden tot open wonden. 


*Oorzaken* 
Normaal wordt het bloed vanuit de aders naar het hart teruggepompt, maar bij spataders loopt dit mis. Ofwel doordat de druk in de beenaders verhoogd is ofwel doordat de aderkleppen die moeten beletten dat het bloed dat naar het hart wordt gestuwd terugvloeit, slecht functioneren. 
Het bloed hoopt zich dan op in de aders, vooral van de onderste ledematen, en wordt te traag naar het hart afgevoerd. Normaal zorgt het bloed ook voor de afvoer van vocht. Maar doordat het het bloed niet goed weggevoerd wordt, kan er zich vocht in de weefsels van het been en de voet beginnen opstapelen. Deze zwellen hierdoor op. Dit verschijnsel wordt oedeem genoemd. Het veroorzaakt het typische zware en pijnlijke gevoel in de benen. 
Mogelijke oorzaken van spataders zijn een zwangerschap (omdat de vergrote baarmoeder de aders in de buik kan dichtdrukken en zo een verhoogde druk in de beenaders veroorzaakt), een tromboflebitis en zwaarlijvigheid. Sommige mensen worden ook geboren met defecte of onvoldoende aderkleppen. 
Spataders komen voor bij één op tien mensen. Vrouwen hebben tweemaal zo vaak spataders dan mannen. 


*Dikke zomerbenen* 
Op warme dagen kan de hinder van spataders nog toenemen. Wanneer de temperatuur oploopt, kan het lichaam zijn overtollige warmte slechts moeizaam kwijt. Een van de manieren waarop dit gebeurt, is door het verwijden van de oppervlakkige bloedvaten in de huid. Het bloed stroomt dan dicht onder het lichaamsoppervlak zodat de warmte gemakkelijker afgegeven kan worden aan de buitenlucht. Dit bloed komt dus in aders terecht die reeds verzwakt zijn. De spieren van de verzwakte aders worden aangezet om zich te ontspannen. Bovendien wordt er meer bloed naar deze aders gestuwd. De verzwakte aders worden daardoor extra belast. Het bloed blijft nog langer staan, het oedeem wordt erger, de pijn en de hinder worden nog erger. 


*Behandeling* 
Aderspatten genezen kan voorlopig nog niet. De artsen beschikken wel over een aantal mogelijkheden om de verzwakte aders te behandelen. Ze kunnen ze bv. wegsnijden, ze laten verschrompelen met inspuitingen, laserstralen, enz. Of en zo ja welke behandeling zal worden toegepast is afhankelijk van de ernst en de omvang van de spataders en de concrete klachten. 
Het is bijgevolg belangrijk om tijdig in te grijpen en te voorkomen dat de spataders tot ernstige problemen kunnen leiden. Dit geldt vooral voor mensen die gemakkelijk last krijgen van zware benen, bv. voor mensen met een staand beroep, wanneer er in uw familie veel aderspatten voorkomen en voor zwangere vrouwen. 


*Drukkousen* 
Draag op warme dagen speciale steunkousen die te koop zijn in de apotheek. Drukkousen zijn één van de beste manieren om klachten bij spataders te helpen voorkomen. Ze bieden de aders in de benen immers een zekere ondersteuning en helpen voorkomen dat ze overmatig uitzetten. Ze verminderen zo alvast een verergering van de klachten. Draag ze van bij het opstaan.
Drukkousen geven op warme dagen misschien een iets minder fris gevoel, maar het extra comfort maakt veel goed. Losse kousen zijn frisser dan panties, maar u moet opletten dat de kousenboord niet knelt. Knellende kousenboorden kunnen de klachten immers nog verergeren. Vermijd trouwens alle kledingstukken die de bloedsomloop in je benen kunnen hinderen.
Wanneer drukkousen niet voldoende helpen, kan het nuttig zijn om de overstap te maken naar echte compressiekousen. Deze sluiten zeer nauw rond het been en bieden een veel betere steun dan de gewone drukkousen. Ze moeten zo nauwkeurig passen dat ze per been afzonderlijk gemaakt worden op basis van metingen door een arts die hierin ervaring heeft.
Compressiekousen hebben echter het nadeel dat ze duur zijn en vaak slechts in een beperkt kleurengamma. Het is onbegrijpelijk dat fabrikanten nog steeds niet beseffen dat deze kousen er ook vrolijk mogen uitzien. 


*Andere tips* 
• Houd je benen uit de zon. Zonnebaden is geen goed idee wanneer je last hebt van aderspatten. De rechtstreekse warmte van de zon zorgt immers voor een extra uitzetting van de aders in je benen. Zet je liever in de schaduw van een boom of struik. 
• Om dezelfde reden is een sauna of een Turks bad geen goed idee. 
• Ook het ontharen van de benen met warme was is af te raden. 
• Koude douches van de benen zijn bij warm weer evenmin aangeraden. De aders trekken er wel door samen, maar zetten in een reactie nadien vaak extra uit. Wanneer je de benen toch wil spoelen, neem je best een lauwe douche met water op lichaamstemperatuur.
• Blijf niet te lang aan een stuk zitten of rechtstaan. Indien u een zittend beroep hebt, moet u geregeld, minstens om de 20 minuten zeg maar, even opstaan en rondwandelen. Hebt u een staand beroep, ga dan af en toe even zitten.
• Af en toe even gaan liggen, bv. bij een middagdutje, kan helpen. Leg de benen daarbij liefst wat hoger dan het hart. Dit bevordert het wegvloeien van het bloed en helpt een eventueel oedeem afnemen. Dit geldt trouwens ook voor het slapen. Ook indien u in een 'luie' zetel ligt, is het aan te raden om de voeten omhoog te leggen op een stoel of een speciaal voetbankje.
• Zeul niet met zware lasten. Bij een zware hefinspanning worden de aders in de benen extra onder druk gezet, waardoor ze verder kunnen uitzetten. Vraag eventueel of andere mensen u kunnen helpen om zware voorwerpen op te heffen of verdeel de last in meerdere kleine pakjes die niet zo zwaar zijn. 


*Sport* 
Tot de beste remedies tegen spataders behoren sporten waarbij u de beenspieren aanspreekt, zoals joggen, wandelen, fietsen, zwemmen en allerhande lichte beenoefeningen. Wanneer de beenspieren samentrekken, drukken zij de aders samen die diep in het been lopen. Daarbij wordt het bloed weggeperst, zodat de zwelling van de aders tegengegaan wordt. 
Wandelen dient wel tegen een flink tempo te gebeuren,waarbij u de indruk krijgt dat u zich moet inspannen. Een stevige strandwandeling over het losse zand is bv. uitstekend. Langs markten of etalages slenteren, kan u echter niet tot wandelen rekenen. De spieren moeten daarbij immers te weinig inspanning leveren om enig effect te hebben op de diepe aders in het been.
Er bestaan ook enkele eenvoudige, maar nuttige oefeningen die u nagenoeg overal kan uitvoeren. Zo kan u bv. afwisselend op de hielen en op de tippen gaan staan. Krul de tenen zoveel mogelijk naar boven wanneer u op de hielen staat zodat u voelt dat je kuiten gespannen worden. Zorg echter wel voor de nodige steun wanneer uw evenwicht niet al te best is. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Spataderbehandeling* 

Bij een spataderbehandeling worden spataderen verwijderd.

Spataderen zijn zowel op medisch als cosmetisch vlak problematisch. Daarbij begint het bijna altijd met cosmetisch storende zichtbare adertjes. In eerste instantie zonder veel klachten, maar in een latere fase kan het een zwaar gevoel in de benen geven, opgezette enkels, of nachtelijke onrust en bewegingsdrang van de benen. 

Ernstige problematiek kan zelfs leiden tot eczeem rond de enkels, pigmentaties aan de onderbenen en slecht genezende wonden, veelal aan de enkels (open been). Voor de meeste mensen is de spatader vooral hinderlijk en een esthetisch probleem: die blauwe lijnen met vreemde uitstulpingen zien er vaak niet mooi uit.
Naar schatting 25% van de bevolking (relatief meer vrouwen dan mannen) lijdt hieraan. 


*OORZAAK* 
Spataderen zijn abnormaal verwijde aderen die vooral in de benen voorkomen. Wanneer we lopen of fietsen trekken de kuitspieren zich samen en worden ze korter en dikker. De aderen worden zo platgedrukt en het bloed stroomt omhoog (de kuitspierpomp) en kan dankzij de kleppen in de aderen niet omlaag. Als deze kleppen niet goed werken kan het bloed omlaag stromen waardoor er overdruk komt in de aderen en haarvaatjes. Die zetten uit en zo is er dan sprake van een spatader. Gelukkig neemt een andere ader de functie over van de ader waarvan de kleppen niet functioneren, waardoor de spatader zonder problemen verwijderd kan worden. 


*BEHANDELING* 
Op het gebied van de behandeling van spataderen, is de afgelopen jaren het nodige veranderd. Er is nieuwe apparatuur ontwikkeld, met name lasers, en er is meer aandacht gekomen voor het cosmetische aspect van de behandeling. Dus wordt niet alleen het medische probleem verholpen, maar ook het cosmetische. 
Tijdens uw eerste bezoek beoordelt de chirurg de spataderen. Voor het onderzoeken van de vaten in de benen bestaat een speciaal soort echo-apparaat: de duplexscan . Met behulp van de duplexscan kunnen spataderen onomstotelijk worden aangetoond. De duplexscan zendt geluidsgolven die weerkaatst worden door het bloed. Deze gegevens worden door de scanner verwerkt en de resultaten worden weergegeven op het scherm. Nu is het mogelijk om zeer nauwkeurig aard en locatie van de spatader te bepalen. De duplexscan geeft een beeld van zowel de oppervlakkige gelegen aderen als de diep gelegen aderen. Tevens kan een beeld worden verkregen van de doorgankelijkheid van de bloedvaten, de stroomrichting van het bloed en de functie van de kleppen. Het onderzoek met de duplexscan is volkomen veilig en totaal pijnloos. 


*Endoveneuze lasertherapie (EVLT)* 
De endoveneuze lasertherapie is een belangrijke ontwikkeling op het gebied van spataderbehandelingen en kan worden beschouwd als een perfect alternatief voor het traditionele strippen. Het is hiermee namelijk niet meer nodig om de hele ader uit het been te trekken. Met behulp van een echografie wordt de te verwijderen ader op het been afgetekend. Via een kleine incisie wordt een dunne laserfiberdraad in het bloedvat aangebracht. Met behulp van laserenergie wordt het bloedvat dichtgemaakt. Dit heeft geen gevolgen voor de doorbloeding in de benen. Het bloed zoekt vanzelf een ander bloedvat in het vaatstelsel, zodat het bloed in de richting van het hart kan blijven stromen. De restanten van het dichtgemaakte bloedvat worden door het lichaam afgebroken en opgeruimd. De behandeling vindt plaats onder lokale verdoving. Meteen na de behandeling krijgt men een elastische kous aan en moet men zoveel mogelijk lopen. Het grote voordeel is van deze behandeling is dat u direct weer mobiel bent en er geen littekens zichtbaar zijn. 


*Strippen* 
Strippen is ouderwets en wordt alleen nog toegepast bij spataderen met een zeer kronkelend verloop. Bij deze methode wordt de spatader in zijn geheel verwijderd onder algehele narcose. Deze ingreep is nogal belastend en ingrijpend. 


*Müller Techniek* 
Een andere behandelmethode om spataderen te verwijderen is de Müller techniek. Voor de behandeling worden de spataderen eerst afgetekend met een speciale stift. Dan worden kleine incisies in de huid boven de spataderen gemaakt. Met minuscule ‘haaknaaldjes’ worden de aders vervolgens helemaal verwijderd. Met deze techniek zijn de littekens minimaal, dus het cosmetisch effect optimaal. De behandeling vindt plaats onder locale verdoving. 


*Sclerocompressietherapie* 
Beter bekend als het wegspuiten van spataderen, wordt meestal toegepast bij ‘kleinere’ spataderen of als nabehandeling bij zwaardere ingrepen. Ook bij deze ingreep tekent de arts eerst de te behandelen gebieden af. Door een vetoplossende vloeistof om de vijf centimeter in de spatader in te spuiten, wordt de gladde vaatwand stroef en het stollingssysteem geactiveerd. Voor een deel stolt het bloed en voor een deel verkleven de vaatwandjes met elkaar, waarna ze verschrompelen en niet meer kunnen uitzetten. Dat laatste gaat met behulp van een elastische kous en eventueel een drukverband. Het bloed zal nu andere weg in het vaatstelsel zoeken. Na verloop van tijd is de ader niet of nauwelijks meer te zien. 


*Echogeleide sclerocompressietherapie* 
De basis van echogeleide sclerosecompressietherapie komt voor een groot deel overeen met sclerocompressietherapie. Het verschil is dat de arts de in te spuiten vloeistof van tevoren heeft‘opgeschuimd’. Dit schuim is dikker en werkt daardoor nog beter in op de vaatwand. Met deze methode kunnen de middelgrote aderen worden behandeld. Het schuim kan zich namelijk over een groter oppervlak verspreiden. De duplexscan wordt tijdens de behandeling gebruikt om te controleren of het schuim in de te behandelen ader komt. 


*Laserbehandeling van kleine vaatjes* 
Rode of blauwe zichtbare fijne vaatjes (berkentakjes) die als een netwerk op de benen verschijnen, veroorzaken medisch gezien geen hinder. Deze ontsierende vaatjes kunnen uitstekend worden behandeld met laser, b.v. de Nd:YAG laser, een ultramoderne laser die onder andere geschikt is om de berkentakjes op een efficiënte wijze te verwijderen. Tijdens het consult kan dat al worden vastgesteld. Mocht er ook sprake zijn van spataderen, dan zal de arts adviseren om die eerst te behandelen en zo de druk op de kleine adertjes weg te nemen. Lasertherapie wordt daarom pas aan het einde van het behandeltraject geadviseerd. 


*Nazorg* 
Het dragen van elastische kousen na een van de behandelingen voor spataderen, met uitzondering van de lasertherapie, is van wezenlijk belang voor de effectiviteit van de behandeling. De elastische kousen bevorderen de doorbloeding en de afvoer van lymfvocht. Bovendien krijgen de benen extra ondersteuning waardoor een verdere uitbreiding van bestaande vaatproblemen wordt voorkomen. Het dragen van de elastische kousen draagt bij tot een voorspoedig herstel en bepaalt mede het uiteindelijke resultaat.

Al deze behandelingen zijn veilige en betrouwbare chirurgische ingrepen en hebben dezelfde risico’s als elke andere operatie. Na de operatie kan op de plaats van de snede een bloeduitstorting ontstaan. Na het strippen van de spatader kunt u een doof gevoel bij de enkel en/of aan de binnenkant van het onderbeen krijgen. Deze klachten verdwijnen meestal na enige tijd. 


*Tips* 
• probeer langdurig staan of stilzitten te voorkomen. Heb je een staand beroep, ga dan toch regelmatig even zitten. Heb je een zittend beroep, ga dan regelmatig even lopen en als dit mogelijk is, leg je benen even hoog. 
• het is ook belangrijk dat je voldoende lichaamsbeweging krijgt. Springen (aerobics, balsporten) en zwaar tillen moeten worden vermeden. Lichaamsbeweging, zoals wandelen, zwemmen en fietsen, is goed voor de bloedcirculatie.
• leg het been, waar mogelijk, hoog (’s nachts het voeteneind wat hoger). Het is aan te bevelen een steunkous te dragen wanneer er een lange reis gemaakt gaat worden met vliegtuig, trein, etc. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

